# Tannhauser Shepherds



## Flygirl (Nov 7, 2012)

Still researching breeders and would like anyones input on Tannhauser Shepherds. Thank you


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just want to make sure you've seen these two parts of the forum:

Click this --> Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

And more specifically click --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html


----------



## Flygirl (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you for that information. It is very helpful. I am going to visit the Kennel on Sunday and was hoping someone out there has a GSD from there. They were on the GSDC referral list for Washington state.


----------

